# Project Cars 2 with PS4 controller?



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2019)

I would like to use my PS4 controller with Project Cars 2 but the game doesn't really find my controller only mouse and keyboard.

I am using Sony's Official Playstation 4 DualShock USB Wireless Adapter I had issues with some games because they where made for the controller themself and not this adapter like Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy I just had to hex mod the exe file to the USB Wireless Adapter before the game picked up the controller even the PS4 is officially supported.

First I don't really like DS4Windows if I can be free because for some wierd reason it drains the battery on my PS4 controller faster then on my PS4 and with the USB Wireless Adapter.

So if anyone know how I can get my PS4 controller without DS4Windows I will be happy because I really want to try out this game.

Yes my Sony Playstation 4 DualShock USB Wireless Adapter is original not a cheap chinese knock-off it's purchased locally at a place that sells PS4 consoles, controllers, games and accessories and they have to mark their items 3rd party or something like that if they ain't original Sony otherwise they get in trouble with the law and Sony.


----------



## Khonjel (Aug 24, 2019)

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/76ia26

see if the fork works


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2019)

@Khonjel I would still like to avoid DS4Windows as much as I can. I got my controller to work but the vibration is dead using the Xbox profile in Project Cars 2


----------



## Vya Domus (Aug 24, 2019)

I believe scptoolkit works for PS4 too, being using it for PS3 controllers for years. Emulating a 360 controller is your best shot.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Aug 24, 2019)

Do you have a wheel and pedals?

I no longer have a wheel and pedals, and PC2 was one of the very few games I've ever had refunded on Steam. SlightlyMad made a lot of fuss about improving the gamepad experience of PC2 but to me it was neither enjoyable nor acceptable, and I'm the sort of person who can have fun with most racers on a keyboard. 

Before I got my refund, I watched some videos of people tuning the controls for gamepads in case I wasn't being patient enough or in case there was a better set of controller tweaks that made it playable, but even experienced gamepad users were saying that it's limiting and you'll always be fighting the controller limitations rather than enjoying the game.

If you get it working and then configure PC2's controller settings to make it anything other than an exercise in frustration, please ping me what you changed. I'd love to give it another try but no combination of assists on/off and steering rack sensitivity/filtering did anything other than unsettle the cars in corners at the limit. And if you can't take a corner at the limit reliably there's no point in playing a racing game, IMO.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 24, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> I would like to use my PS4 controller with Project Cars 2 but the game doesn't really find my controller only mouse and keyboard.
> 
> I am using Sony's Official Playstation 4 DualShock USB Wireless Adapter I had issues with some games because they where made for the controller themself and not this adapter like Crash Bandicoot N. Sane Trilogy I just had to hex mod the exe file to the USB Wireless Adapter before the game picked up the controller even the PS4 is officially supported.
> 
> ...


If you have steam installed, it fully supports the ps4 pad ,in it's big picture mode goto settings (has tobe big pic mode only to get to the settings page then ignore it or go back out of bigpic mode) goto controller settings and enable ps4 compatibility.
Then just have steam loaded ,it doesn't matter if you use steam or not the ps4 pad should work, mine even works off the motherboards Bluetooth.

I ditched ds4 a year ago no regrets , still use a ps4 wheel too.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2019)

@theoneandonlymrk steam support is shit for anything else then steam and Xbox controller that's my experience.

@Chrispy_ no wheels and pedals only controller.

My Project Cars 2 ain't steam version.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 24, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> @theoneandonlymrk steam support is shit for anything else then steam and Xbox controller that's my experience.
> 
> @Chrispy_ no wheels and pedals only controller.
> 
> My Project Cars 2 ain't steam version.


Things change bro, and it doesn't matter you only need steam loaded not to actually use steam to load the game.

I have used it for the last 6 mnths fine.


----------



## Vario (Aug 24, 2019)

I use SCP-DS3-Driver-Package, it emulates the DS3 controller as a Xbox 360 controller.  I believe it will also do the same with PS4 controller.


> SCP Driver Package is an open-source driver which allows for DS2 (DualShock 2), DS3, and *DS4 to work natively on Microsoft Windows. Windows will recognize the DualShock controllers as Xbox 360 controllers. *











						SCP Driver Package
					






					emulation.miraheze.org


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2019)

Anyone have vibration feedback with their controller¿


----------



## Vario (Aug 24, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> Anyone have vibration feedback with their controller¿


Yes, with SCP my PS3 controller vibrates.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 24, 2019)

Instead of DS4Windows you could try InputMapper. It's more universal and a bit more stable (and based on DS4Windows fork), but one of my customers had serious issues with 2 dualshock gamepads (only one would work, while DS4Win would run both no problem).



puma99dk| said:


> Anyone have vibration feedback with their controller¿


Yesterday we were playing some obscure VR game using DS4Windows and rumble works as expected. Almost scared the shit out of me while I was hooking up the tracking camera )))


----------



## natr0n (Aug 24, 2019)

I use my ds4 as xinput with the 8bitdo usb adapter for playstation classic (the grey usb dongle).

It acts like a real 360 controller too rumble everything. fck all that shit software.

Your are welcome.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 24, 2019)

That's pretty cool stuff. We don't have these locally, but I might ask my bro to send me a few over from US.
Plug and play is always a winner.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Instead of DS4Windows you could try InputMapper. It's more universal and a bit more stable (and based on DS4Windows fork), but one of my customers had serious issues with 2 dualshock gamepads (only one would work, while DS4Win would run both no problem).
> 
> 
> Yesterday we were playing some obscure VR game using DS4Windows and rumble works as expected. Almost scared the shit out of me while I was hooking up the tracking camera )))



InputMapper gives me this error:





Maybe it's not a fan of the original DualShock USB Wireless Adapter.


----------



## silentbogo (Aug 24, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> InputMapper gives me this error:











						Home
					

InputMapper 1.7  Version:  Last Modified:  Size:  Downloads: TODO MORE INFO    InputMapper 1.7 takes the original goals of DSDCS's DS4Windows and ear




					inputmapper.com
				



It's probably from a built-in updater. You can either ignore it, or disable error notifications.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 24, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Home
> 
> 
> InputMapper 1.7  Version:  Last Modified:  Size:  Downloads: TODO MORE INFO    InputMapper 1.7 takes the original goals of DSDCS's DS4Windows and ear
> ...


Well vibration don't work but I tricked the game by adding it as non steam game not vibration and all works but the vibration ain't too strong.


----------



## Vario (Aug 25, 2019)

puma99dk| said:


> Well vibration don't work but I tricked the game by adding it as non steam game not vibration and all works but the vibration ain't too strong.


Try the SCP driver package.  It makes Windows think you have a wired 360 controller.  The only thing I dislike is I never got the bluetooth of the controller to work with my motherboard's bluetooth receiver, tried multiple times and followed guides but it never seemed to work, so I have to use a USB cord with my ps3 controller.


----------

